# Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return



## tomlang (Sep 12, 2009)

suggestions wanted: leisurely trip - Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

We are in the early planning stages for our first long RV trip in over 20 years.

We's like to leave as early next year as weather permits, taking our 38' motorhome from Los Angeles, up the coast through California, Oregon, and Washington, then by ferry to Vancouver Island.  After seeing all the sights on Vancouver Island, we's like to take a ferry to the mainland, and tour around BC.  From there, we're open to suggestions:  either run down I-5, or possibly go east and see Banff, Lake Louise, and Glacier National Park before taking either 395 or I-5 towards home.

At this early stage, everything is open to suggestions.  Nothing is set in Jell-O.

What are the must-see sights?  What routs should we take, what routs should we avoid?  When is a good time to take this trip (weather can be a factor)?  All suggestions wanted.

I know I can get away for a month, possibly more.  If all goes well, we'd like to do something similar the following year, going further north.

Thanks,  Tom


----------



## brodavid (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

what to see alot, it was beautiful the last time we went thru, and even man can not desroy that much in a short time


----------



## montana (Sep 15, 2009)

RE: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

The Oregon coast line is gorgeous. Harris Beach State Park is my favourite. But in truth, any State Park in Oregon is great. Fort Stevens on the Columbia Estuary is windy but fun. Astoria is worth a day trip.
The best site I think is Cape Disapointment, in Washington State. still handy for Astoria, huge beaches and two lighthouses. Ilwaco is a good source for fresh halibut, right off the boat, yummy.
Avoid Seattle, traffic too busy, go up Peninsula roads, Port Angeles, etc.
If you take the coastal road you go through rain forest, lots of moss. You can cross over Straights to Vancouver Island. Then go to Vancouver after, visit Steveston, try Daves Fish and Chips, really, really good.
Have fun.
Martin


----------



## montana (Sep 15, 2009)

RE: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

Almost forgot, YES to Banff and Jasper, then into the Eastern side of Washington, Chelan and the Columbia River, good roads and sun.


----------



## tomlang (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

Thank you.  Lots of information for me to digest.

Right now it's looking the month of May is looking like when this will happen.  Is that too early for Banff?  How's the weather in May along the coast.

Thanks again,  Tom


----------



## montana (Sep 16, 2009)

RE: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

May is still chlly, but lots of colour.
Fairly quiet, kids still in school.Try the restaraunt at Lake Loiuse, they do a tasty 'game platter lunch'.
Sme snow still on high ground. There a few sites on the www that give good weather advice in that area.


----------



## nifty9 (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

Welcome Tom Vancouver Island is peaceful and green lots to see do take the coho blackball ferry from Port Angeles there are lots of nice place to camp but If you are here on our may long weekend you had better have a place picked out as every place is going to be full unless we get liquid sun shine .If you travel to Qualicum bay for a rest try Qualicum first nation on the ocean and only 18 per night for dry camping hookup are allready gone but lots of room for dry camping and plenty of space between rvs look for in the 2002 dutch star.Dave and Eve


----------



## tich (Apr 10, 2010)

RE: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

Tom,

I suggest that that you stay on 101 after San Louis Obispo. Hwy 1 has really tight turns, and once you are on it, there are no turn arounds. I drove it in a Chevy van and hated it.

After you go across the border into Canada, there is a cut off which takes you to the ferry to Vancouver Island, which arrives in Victoria - or you can go through Vancouver to North Van, and take the Nanaimo ferry.

if you take the Victoria ferry, leave yourself some extra time to visit Tsawwassen, then continue a few miles south and you come to another border crossing. This takes you to Point Roberts, Washington, which is inaccessible except through Canada or by boat!

Stanley Park, which is just before the famous Lions Gate Bridge. The park use to have a great aquarium - I assume it still does.

Vancouver (the city, not the island) is gorgeous, BUT the traffic is awful. And it rains. We used to have a saying - if you can't see the mountains, it's raining. If you can see the mountains, it's going to rain!

Good luck!


----------



## HT Gearhead (Jun 30, 2010)

Re: Ideas?? Los Angeles to Vancouver Island and return

If you do visit Jasper and Banff/Lake Louise you must drive the Columbia Icefields Parkway [hwy 93]. The scenery is breathtaking along the whole road. 
As for Banff and Lake Louise it's best to go before July and after August unless streets overcrowded with tourists is your thing. Jasper is a lot less crowded and the drive to Miette Hot Springs on hwy 16 is fabulous. No offense to people of Asian persuasion but Banff and Lake Louise are just teeming with tourists from the Orient during July and August to the point the streets are crowded like downtown NYC during rush hour. We went there once during the peak times and every hot spring we visited was jam packed full of Asian tourists. I'm talking packed in like sardines you couldn't find a place to sit in the pools. Long lines at restaurants, crowded stores, etc.


----------

